# [Knipex Cobra] About to pull the trigger on these



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

So after reading all the great reviews on these i'm about to grab me a set.

What's everyones preference on these as far as the handles go? Are the dipped handles fine or should i spend the extra cash and get the comfort handles?

Also if anyone knows a cheaper alternative to amazon price at $86 dollars shipped for the set, let me know!

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-002006...TF8&coliid=I25FDDPSWJ9U8O&colid=1OXYSXBTXMHXD

Comfort:









Dipped:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't really see a need for all three sizes. The 7" & 12" will do everything you need.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have two pair of the dipped handle. I don't like the bulky handles. I love the locking feature, they don't come "unadjusted" like channellocks.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I got two pair of the dipped handle myself, like the previous post about not coming "unadjusted" i replaced my channel locks with them. they also have like a slight bigger mouth as well.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

They are worth the money...I have the regular handles.


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

*Sears*

Go to the Sears website and look through the Craftsman pliers. They rebrand the Cobras with the Craftsman name and sell them for considerably less.

Found a link-
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00945433000P?keyword=craftsman+pliers&prdNo=16

They also have the individual pliers for sale.

If you are looking to try out this style of pliers on the cheap the Irwin models aren't bad. Having owned both Knipex and Irwin, the Knipex are clearly superior in the way they are built and the narrowness of the jaws which allows them to fit into tighter spaces. I wish I had known about the Craftsman rebranding before I shelled out $45 for the Knipex 10 inchers at the local hardware store.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rsihnhold said:


> Go to the Sears website and look through the Craftsman pliers. They rebrand the Cobras with the Craftsman name and sell them for considerably less.
> 
> Found a link-
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00945433000P?keyword=craftsman+pliers&prdNo=16
> ...


 

I gotta admit, I doubted you when I read this, but you're right, they're the same "made in germany" channelocks


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

*another link*

If you do decide to get the Knipex 3 pack, it's still cheaper through Sears.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM217364744P?keyword=knipex+pliers&prdNo=1

McClarys- Yeah, the Craftsman brand is a strange thing. Some of the stuff they have looks like junk, other things like the pliers are high quality. People comment in the reviews that the pliers are exactly the same as their Knipex ones.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I carry two pairs of the 10" dipped handles. I love the locking feature too. 
I think the molded handles would be kind of weird to use, I don't know.

I also have two pairs of the 16" and a pair of the 22". You can't go wrong with knipex pliers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

rsihnhold said:


> If you do decide to get the Knipex 3 pack, it's still cheaper through Sears.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM217364744P?keyword=knipex+pliers&prdNo=1
> 
> McClarys- Yeah, the Craftsman brand is a strange thing. Some of the stuff they have looks like junk, other things like the pliers are high quality. People comment in the reviews that the pliers are exactly the same as their Knipex ones.


Craftsman actually _did_ rebrand Knipex's Alligators. However, their lineman's, *****, and needlenose are all Craftsman designed.


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

One thing to add to the fire, the "comfort handles" are a much thicker and more permanent handle, like the "journeyman series" handles by Klein. These handles will last longer and not get the little holes or rips in them like the dipped handles. This is important if you are ever going to be using your channels for hot work such as tightening split bolt connectors while bugging in a new service.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i made a nice thread about this before. They are amazing. i have the dipped ones, and use them for both electrical, and mechanical work. 

never failed me


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

I was planning on buying the 12" (300mm) model so I could also do 2" pipe, but the 10" (250mm) now opens wider than the 12" :blink:

http://chadstoolbox.com/8702250knipex10newcobraergoextrawideopening.aspx

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Ya, what he said. Don't assume the larger handles will open much farther. I have carried the 6" everywhere for years, can't beat em.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't really see a need for all three sizes. The 7" & 12" will do everything you need.


Great point. Always nice to save some money.



mcclary's electrical said:


> I have two pair of the dipped handle. I don't like the bulky handles. I love the locking feature, they don't come "unadjusted" like channellocks.


That's what im worried about, i don't want the handles to be too bulky, but i also realize the comfort handles will probably last longer.



rsihnhold said:


> If you do decide to get the Knipex 3 pack, it's still cheaper through Sears.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM217364744P?keyword=knipex+pliers&prdNo=1


Those are for the Alligator pliers, not the cobra pliers.



Comingler said:


> I was planning on buying the 12" (300mm) model so I could also do 2" pipe, but the 10" (250mm) now opens wider than the 12" :blink:
> 
> http://chadstoolbox.com/8702250knipex10newcobraergoextrawideopening.aspx
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Yes!! I seen this also when i was searching around for them. I wonder if Sears has the updated model, it doesn't show any specs on the website.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Overlooked the Sears site... looks like they _don't_ have the update pliers:



> Pliers opening range: 7 in. adjustable 1/8 to 1-1/4 in. and 10 in. adjustable 1/8 to 1-1/2 in


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine are the older style and I haven't used the new ones with the wider jaws. 
I may be wrong but I don't think opening wider will add much fuction because the jaws themselves aren't any bigger, meaning they won't fit around a bigger fitting to grip it right.


----------



## WannabeApprentice (Apr 30, 2010)

Pilky said:


> Also if anyone knows a cheaper alternative to amazon price at $86 dollars shipped for the set, let me know!
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-002006...TF8&coliid=I25FDDPSWJ9U8O&colid=1OXYSXBTXMHXD


Pilky - have you looked here? http://www.aktoolsonline.com/index.html


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

WannabeApprentice said:


> Pilky - have you looked here? http://www.aktoolsonline.com/index.html


Through the years I have been satisfied with Channel locks and as of late, Kobalt. And, if need be, I can lose the cheaper ones as good as I can the expensive ones.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got the ones that go to 2", they're great. I don't like the comfort grips because they're too bulky. I've had the regular grips for years on Knipex pliers and they haven't worn out yet. IMO stay with the regular grips.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Speedy and MD should just start a Knipex topic and be the first one one the top of the ET main page. Lucky for me I just lost my greenlee *****. I am getting the Knipex ones from lowes. I love the alligators and the cobra's.

I heard knipex was started by the third Reich during WWII I always doubted it based on the unreliability of the bozo that told me.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knipex#History

I knew it was BS


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I've got the ones that go to 2", they're great. I don't like the comfort grips because they're too bulky. I've had the regular grips for years on Knipex pliers and they haven't worn out yet. IMO stay with the regular grips.



Do you ever see yourself needing anything more then 2"?

I'm thinking the 10" and 7" will be fine like Petey said.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Pilky said:


> Do you ever see yourself needing anything more then 2"?
> 
> I'm thinking the 10" and 7" will be fine like Petey said.


If you're using compression couplings you need 2 pair of pliers. I keep 2 of the 250mm (10in) and 1 of the 180mm (7.25 in). I really don't use the small ones much, if ever though. IMO you should have 2 pair of the 10's.


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

Agreed, having two larger sized pliers is a must. I like to have 10" and 12".

"Do you ever see yourself needing anything more then 2"?" 

I use my 12" models to tighten 2" rigid which measure about 2 3/8".


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Great points guys, i'm just gonna get the set then. Never know when i'll need em.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea i got 2 of the 10in cobra. i keep a 2 Strap wrench's in my tool bag in the car in case i need to do tighted any compression or rigied bigger then what my knippex can handle.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Any of you guys ever use chain wrenches? I find them a lot quicker and sturdier than strap wrenches. You don't have to thread a chain wrench like you do a strap wrench. Just flip the chain around and click it in the groove.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Any of you guys ever use chain wrenches? I find them a lot quicker and sturdier than strap wrenches. You don't have to thread a chain wrench like you do a strap wrench. Just flip the chain around and click it in the groove.


i would like to MD but i can't find any for a good price. the 2 strap wrenches i got i bought for 14 bucks each at sears.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CFine said:


> i would like to MD but i can't find any for a good price. the 2 strap wrenches i got i bought for 14 bucks each at sears.


I have two chain wrenches, around the 12" size. One is Craftsman and one is Proto. I have a huge one, and it's either Reed or Ridgid. That one was expensive. The two small one's were less than 50 bucks each. Pretty nice for Ericson's in the larger sizes.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

WannabeApprentice said:


> Pilky - have you looked here? http://www.aktoolsonline.com/index.html


Prices on there are really good.


I have a question. Is "Stripex" rebranded Klein? They list them with Knipex.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I have two chain wrenches, around the 12" size. One is Craftsman and one is Proto. I have a huge one, and it's either Reed or Ridgid. That one was expensive. The two small one's were less than 50 bucks each. Pretty nice for Ericson's in the larger sizes.


well i'll have to check it out then, i find the channel locks tend to "damage" the conduit. mainly scratches that i don't want to be seen on exposed work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CFine said:


> well i'll have to check it out then, i find the channel locks tend to "damage" the conduit. mainly scratches that i don't want to be seen on exposed work.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Every once in a while, the same spec will read something like "all conduit to be made up wrench tight" and further down it will say "conduit and fittings must remain free from wrench marks".


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

if its not any trouble MD can you Get a Pic of chain wrench's you got? my main question about them is what do you do if you conduit/rack is close to the wall/each other and you can't fit it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CFine said:


> if its not any trouble MD can you Get a Pic of chain wrench's you got? my main question about them is what do you do if you conduit/rack is close to the wall/each other and you can't fit it?


Hey, if it don't fit, it don't fit. There's always plan B. The Big Azz Channellocks.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, just ordered the from Crawford tools, i got the new version that opens larger.

http://www.crawfordtool.com/knipex_002006S1.html


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, if it don't fit, it don't fit. There's always plan B. The Big Azz Channellocks.



If it don't fit do I have to run it? Lol


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knipex#History


This would be fun:


> Knipex museum
> 
> The company is home of a two storey museum exhibiting machinery, tools, workplaces and everyday objects showing what working and living conditions were like in the region's tool industry in the past. The museum is open to the general public once a year as part of the Wuppertal-24h-live event.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I put some 33 on the jaws when I come across something like this. Works pretty good.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Do the knippex pliers bind up after a while like the channel locks?
That is my biggest peeve with channeloc


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Any of you guys ever use chain wrenches? I find them a lot quicker and sturdier than strap wrenches. You don't have to thread a chain wrench like you do a strap wrench. Just flip the chain around and click it in the groove.


I've only had to use a strap wrench on one project and if the choice is up to me it will always be a chain wrench.....Not only is it quicker but I never have a problem with them slipping like a strap wrench, especially one that has got oil all over it.....


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

CFine said:


> well i'll have to check it out then, i find the channel locks tend to "damage" the conduit. mainly scratches that i don't want to be seen on exposed work.


I grab the pipe where the strap will cover the marks.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Based on this thread,I bought the 10 and 12 inch Cobras with the Comfort grips.After 2 weeks of using them,I don't ever intend to buy another set of Channellocks,my previous favorites.Everything about them is quality.Once you set the size,they stay locked till you change them.I was wondering if the angle of the jaws would be correct,one complaint I had with non-Channellock brand pump pliers,like Klein.They're perfect.Well worth the premium they command,and I'm going to order a second 10 " set for running smaller sized conduit.So,after switching to the much better Knipex Linesmans and now the pump-type pliers,next I'll be trying to find the perfect set of nut-drivers and screwdrivers,probably also German.Klein tools now seem like a bargain basement choice in comparison.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

check out this thread for ideas on other great german/euro tools. probably the best collection i have ever seen

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28952


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I bought a set of the cobras - very nice. My old 430 channys are in the garage, but I kept my 426 channys in the tool bag.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Do the knippex pliers bind up after a while like the channel locks?
> That is my biggest peeve with channeloc


 No. Mine have never bound up in 4 years of abuse.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just another update on mine. used them under 2 feet of mud, no problems. cleaned up super easy, and work like new... PLUS, they still gripped!!


----------

